# My favorite picture so far...



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got a new camera yesterday, and I took the best pic of my China Bear...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shes a real black beauty!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

wow.. I thought I already posted here... odd..

Anyways

Great photo! I love China's eyes. They are beautiful!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks... Her eyes are so soft and big. They are soulful.

And Dom, she is definately a black beauty. I love her so much. Thank you.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

She's a beaut all right! Her eyes are soulful.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great picture and what a good looking dog.

Wheres that Johnson Bulldog?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Wheres that Johnson Bulldog?


Are you talkin' to me? Johnson? Nah, you can't be talkin' to me!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here ya go with the SCOTT am. bulldog... (oh and english Bullador)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

LeRoymydog said:


> Here ya go with the SCOTT am. bulldog... (oh and english Bullador)


They are so cute, I love it Bullador! Now that Ab doesn't feel left out.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That face is very sweet! She has one of those smooshable kissy faces.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Absolutely cute...
Nessa


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! She is so silky to touch and extremely cuddly!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

What a beautiful face !


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pics! LOVE bullies too.

So you said China is a Bullador? LOL! Chewie (my dog) is also a bullador... What fun it is to say... Bullador.

How old is China, and how much does she weigh?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

HeeHee... I made that word up right here on this forum!!! Bullador.

CHina is about 6 years old and weighs in at 65 pounds.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

That is a good pic, and pretty brown eyes too!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

China is beautiful! Great picture! I love Leroy too, I love his little mouth. Reminds me of Mac!


----------

